# George Gorton Rotary Table



## Kevin45 (Jan 28, 2013)

I recently did some trading for a larger rotary table and got a 6" George Gorton Rotary Table in with the larger one. I have never saw one like it before. It tilts, and it rotates only by hand and not by a crank like most. There is vernier marks stamped on the side for setting the rotational degrees, but under the main plate, there is a smaller aluminum round plate with just one mark on it and a loose lever that is sharpened that will drop into the scribed mark. I did a search and have not found anything on it at all. So my question is....can someone tell me something about it, and is it mossing something or is this not technically a rotary table per se, but just a table that you can change angles on for milling and drilling, if that makes sense?

I forgot to mention that when the lever is dropped into the scribed mark, the table is set at 296 degrees on the vernier scale.


----------



## Richard King (Jan 28, 2013)

That's an Index Table.   Might find some info from this link.  http://gorton-machine.org/machines/index.html


----------



## KMoffett (Jan 28, 2013)

http://gorton-machine.org/forms/form_1317/page21.html

Ken


----------



## Kevin45 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the link Richard. I found it in one of their accessory catalogs. The technical name of it is a " 6" Universal Circular Table". What's missing off of the one I have is the paper band(s) that go around the piece of aluminum that has the scribed line it it.


----------



## Kevin45 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks to you also KMoffett. You replied while I was typing my reply.

Thanks again all!!


----------



## Richard King (Jan 28, 2013)

Isn't this site amazing?  You asked and with-in 45 min you had the answer


----------

